# Non member tribute to Alan



## No one important (Jul 15, 2018)

Very sad to hear of Alan's untimely passing.

Alan touched a lot of lives, many of us who are perhaps, visitors here but not members.

Alan was very kind and helpful, to me at a time when I was discovering train travel, his words of encouragement helped ensure my long term commitment to a wonderful mode of travel, even though I never fit into this community and ended up leaving.

I had always hoped to meet him in person some day to thank him.

When I finally took a trip to New York with my daughter last year, I thought of Alan as we walked around Penn Station.

AlanB, that LSL trip would not have happened without you, even though we never met, and for that matter, you were the reason my family discovered the Capitol Ltd as well. I really hope I wasn't too much of a pain during my time here on the forum.

Actually, your kindness and understanding had the most to do with why I left.

It was the right thing to do, and while I didn't fit in, it is heartening to read all the tributes from the people who knew you and cared for you.

Thanks for everything Alan, from one of the lives you touched and enriched.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 15, 2018)

Very kind words. Sounds like you might fit in here more than you think.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you for your kind words, and taking the time to post. Although things are still too raw for me to post more, I will say that Alan significantly touched my life also. I am pretty sure I would not be where I am at this very moment but for Alan.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 15, 2018)

Ryan said:


> Very kind words. Sounds like you might fit in here more than you think.


This! Please consider rejoining AU!


----------



## gswager (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you for posting! He's a very helpful person! I surely miss him.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 16, 2018)

I remember Alan helping me at least once, with correct and valuable (to me) information. He was very courteous about it, as well.

I also remember one or two others slapping me down quite rudely for naively posting something incorrect or already addressed, so I understand where you are coming from. I have not quit the forum, because I find it all too valuable and I want to enter fully into some discussions. However, I learned only to make comments based on actual _personal_ experience, and leave the policy postings to those more knowledgeable than I am. I freely admit that I have not put the time into policy issues, and have a lot to learn.


----------

